# Rubber playground mulch?



## lunacyn (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it safe? Is it pleasant for play? I just learned that a neighborhood playground with equipment sized for preschool-aged children is slated to replace the sand with recycled ground tire mulch. I'm wondering whether I should try to put a stop to it.

My main concerns are heat and odor (the playground is in full sun all morning) and choking hazard. There may also be other valid concerns. I understand that it provides a good cushion for falls, but the sand is good for that too.

Experiences? Opinions? Thanks!

Oh, and if you can suggest a more appropriate place to put this question, let me know! Not sure it belongs here.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I was curious so I wiki'd it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_mulch#Disadvantages

However, I think sand also may have a lot of chemicals in it, depending on where it was.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Personally, I like it. I hate wood chips because they hurt when they get in your sandals. I don't like sand because of the cat/litter box issues. I like that the rubber is a reused material and pretty bouncy. I don't like that it tends to get kids dirty. Neither of my kids ever put (non-food) things in their mouths, so I didn't think of that as an issue.

Maybe you could ask what *exact* kind they are planning on and then research if it is one of the safer ones or not.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

one of our playgrounds was redone with tire mulch (blue to be exact) and really for the first few weeks its was a nightmare. The dye they used was horrible about coming off onto hands and clothing, it wasnt until it had rained a few times tht the dye was less noticeable. It did have a very rubbery smell to it which was stong in the beginning, agian after a winter of wet weather it is pretty much gone now. other than that I like it a lot better than the wood mulch they had (which was old and splintery)


----------



## Lizafava (Nov 28, 2004)

I think rubber mulch is disgusting. Most of the parks we play in use wood chips from nearby trees that have fallen. Babies that put the wood chips in their mouths are therefore putting organic substances in their mouths and not rubber tread covered in motor oil. The wood chips decompose, adding organic matter to the soil and making good, earthy digging spots for kids.

I don't like the smell either. I guess the recycling is good, but yuck.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I think its fine. I'm definetly not a fan of sand... IME every large sandy area I've ever seen/been to has turned into a giant cat litterbox for the neighborhood cats (and *EVERY* neighborhood has stray and/or outdoor cats!!).

Woodchips are OK, but they degrade and are splintery and really painful to step on/get in your sandals.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

We have it at work on our playground and the big kids playground. Some of my more oral littles do put it in their mouth but I would rather they put this in their mouth then woodchips that splinter. I can fish out full pieces of the rubber mulch but not woodchips. It is dirty, but so is anything on a playground used as ground cover. And it is hot but my littles walk on it barefoot all the time (b/c the loons won't keep their shoes on) I love how soft and springy it is. And so do they. They LOOOOVE to jump on it b/c it is bouncy.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Are they doing loose fill or poured in place? I adore our local park with the poured in place rubber mulch. It is bouncy, nice to walk on, and not too hot on the feet. If you go for the loose fill it is a bit more complex. Some brands are really good in that they are already treated to release their VOC (low odor) they are very, very finely ground (not a choaking hazard) and the safety is excellent. But all of the ones I've seen in darker colors get very hot underfoot. Similar to walking on dark pavement. Rather unpleasent. It is much less noticable in a lighter color.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the stuff. It is actually very environementally friendly and makes great use out of something that would otherwise take up a lot of space in tire dumps. We have it on a lot of our playgrounds around here and I never had a problem with dye coming off and staining stuff or it smelling bad. It is much softer than the wood chips and would really cushion a fall much better. It also lasts a lot longer. It doesn't over heat or smell or anything. I think it is a great product for playground mulch. It makes more sense than wood chips because it actually bounces and protects if you fall and probably prevents a lot of serious injuries from falling off equipment. In playgrounds you wouldn't have to worry about leaching into the ground.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

"In playgrounds you wouldn't have to worry about leaching into the ground."

Why is that? I would think that it would leach no matter where it was.


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never seen it in a playground but we had it in our indoor riding arena in college and that stuff was great! Very ecofriendly and didn't hurt when you stepped on it or when you were thrown from your horse lol.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

Leaching with tire bits isn't really a concern in the first place. The amounts that got into the ground would be so miniscule it really wouldn't be a problem but public playgrounds are generally not built on grass.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunarlady* 
Are they doing loose fill or poured in place? I adore our local park with the poured in place rubber mulch. It is bouncy, nice to walk on, and not too hot on the feet. If you go for the loose fill it is a bit more complex. Some brands are really good in that they are already treated to release their VOC (low odor) they are very, very finely ground (not a choaking hazard) and the safety is excellent. But all of the ones I've seen in darker colors get very hot underfoot. Similar to walking on dark pavement. Rather unpleasent. It is much less noticable in a lighter color.

I've only had experience with the poured rubber, and I love that stuff! It's so much fun to walk on - springy, doesn't smell, no choking hazard or things to put in your mouth, never had a problem with dyes coming off, etc.


----------

